# Sweeteners in E-Liquids



## YeOldeOke (14/11/17)

Whether you buy from us or not, whether you are admin or not, whether you purchase juice or DIY, as long as you vape - please vote.

We have thus far kept all our juices additive-free, and the response we have received has been excellent.

Over time maybe a handful, or less, customers have looked for sweeter juices. One fellow brought us a 'famous' international juice he loved but when I vaped it basically all I could taste was sucralose. Lots of it. It lingered in my mouth for half an hour.

We have lately been considering whether we should bring out a separate line of sweetened juices for those that prefer it. Some of our current flavours are quite sweet, but not sugar-sweet.

We'd love your input on your preferences in this regard. If there is enough interest we may launch a new sweetened range, separate from our current ranges.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

I'm going to go for "neutral", but really it all depends on the juice.

Naked 100 Brain Freeze is one of my favourites by far, and that one is so sweet it _must_ have sweetener added to it, but the I'm sure my other favourites don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm going to go for "neutral", but really it all depends on the juice.
> 
> Naked 100 Brain Freeze is one of my favourites by far, and that one is so sweet it _must_ have sweetener added to it, but the I'm sure my other favourites don't.


@Stosta Great. Pls Vote!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (14/11/17)

I voted for everything but: "Very sweet - added sucralose or similar"

@Stosta, I agree on the Naked Brain Freeze being too sweet. I'm gonna see if I can't DIY it down a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

TheV said:


> I voted for everything but: "Very sweet - added sucralose or similar"
> 
> @Stosta, I agree on the Naked Brain Freeze being too sweet. I'm gonna see if I can't DIY it down a bit


Don't do it! What sacrilege!!! 

The only way I'll forgive you for doing that is if you add a bunch of nicotine to it so you can MTL it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

TheV said:


> I voted for everything but: "Very sweet - added sucralose or similar"
> 
> @Stosta, I agree on the Naked Brain Freeze being too sweet. I'm gonna see if I can't DIY it down a bit


Also... I didn't realise that you could vote multiple, so I voted for them all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/17)

I would've voted 'Sweetener when needed'

I personally find with DIY'ing, some juices need some sort of "lift" to make them pop. So I use Sweeteners, Sour, drops of Menthol etc. with great effect. I'm talking small percentages here though. And I use them only when I cant think of another flavour to get it to pop.

I had some commercial DoNut juice and it tasted like straight Syrup to me. Couldn't vape it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/11/17)

Having tasted most of your juices (well, at least 12) I would NOT want it to be sweetened. As a DIY'er, I have the option to sweeten it but understand that regular, commercial line customers, may want a touch of sweetener.

It's tricky one as you want to cater to the "masses" and the "purists" with completely different taste preferences...

My vote is cast for Naturally Sweet, no additives...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

I voted for the bottom three choices

I dont like overly sweet juices, vaping them longer term is not easy for me.

Sometimes its nice if its naturally sweet
And sometimes i like sour juices, depends on the flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/11/17)

@YeOldeOke I love All Day Vape's juices - interesting and unique flavours!! I haven't found them too sweet either. Since many of your juices are "made to order", perhaps you could give the customer a choice of sweetened or natural. We can already choose the nicotine level which is fantastic, so why not the sweetener level? This would be very helpful for diabetics, of which I'm one. Diabetics are not used to sweet things, which is probably why I find many juices (NOT yours) sickeningly sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I would've voted 'Sweetener when needed'
> 
> I personally find with DIY'ing, some juices need some sort of "lift" to make them pop. So I use Sweeteners, Sour, drops of Menthol etc. with great effect. I'm talking small percentages here though. And I use them only when I cant think of another flavour to get it to pop.
> 
> I had some commercial DoNut juice and it tasted like straight Syrup to me. Couldn't vape it.


@rogue zombie Yes, it's not just a case of adding sweetener, it will depend on the flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @YeOldeOke I love All Day Vape's juices - interesting and unique flavours!! I haven't found them too sweet either. Since many of your juices are "made to order", perhaps you could give the customer a choice of sweetened or natural. We can already choose the nicotine level which is fantastic, so why not the sweetener level? This would be very helpful for diabetics, of which I'm one. Diabetics are not used to sweet things, which is probably why I find many juices (NOT yours) sickeningly sweet.


@Hooked If we decide to offer sweetened juices we may go with a new range or offer a sweetening option on selected juices. If we offer a sweetened option we will have to revisit each recipe individually (and there are currently 66 ) to determine whether it will work in sweetened form, and the % sweetening applicable to it. 

So it will be a gradual process, if we go that way, as it is not simply a case of adding a set % of sweetener across the board on demand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/11/17)

or perhaps offering a small bottle of sweetener as an option and let the customer tailor it to their taste ? 

Sweetness is a flavour and well we all know how subjective that is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> or perhaps offering a small bottle of sweetener as an option and let the customer tailor it to their taste ?
> 
> Sweetness is a flavour and well we all know how subjective that is


@Smoke_A_Llama That is an option, but I'm not sure how many people will want to 'tune' their juice themselves. My guess is not too many outside the forum and DIY community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/11/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama That is an option, but I'm not sure how many people will want to 'tune' their juice themselves. My guess is not too many outside the forum and DIY community.



Fair point, think the sweetened option would then be the most hassle free and convenient for you and clients

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked If we decide to offer sweetened juices we may go with a new range or offer a sweetening option on selected juices. If we offer a sweetened option we will have to revisit each recipe individually (and there are currently 66 ) to determine whether it will work in sweetened form, and the % sweetening applicable to it.
> 
> So it will be a gradual process, if we go that way, as it is not simply a case of adding a set % of sweetener across the board on demand.


@YeOldeOke Thanks for replying and I understand now the problems that you would face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Don't do it! What sacrilege!!!
> 
> The only way I'll forgive you for doing that is if you add a bunch of nicotine to it so you can MTL it


Added a bunch of TFA Sour to a 10ml Brain Freeze. Its better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/11/17)

Many thanks to all for the feedback so far. I'll keep it open for whomever wants to contribute further.

Interesting that thus far a greater % (33%) like sourish juices than sweetened juices (25%). It's a small sample but still useful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (15/11/17)

I noticed that juices from the USA are very sweet compared to our local juices, I'm thinking it might be a taste thing, Americans with their high sugar content in everything preferring sweeter juice maybe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> I noticed that juices from the USA are very sweet compared to our local juices, I'm thinking it might be a taste thing, Americans with their high sugar content in everything preferring sweeter juice maybe?


@JB1987 I think that most US juices are sweetened - whether it's because the market demanded it or whether the producers pushed it in an effort to 'outshine' the competition I'm not sure. I suspect the latter.

I lived in Asia for more than a decade, and Asians had also developed a major sweet tooth in snacks, but I never noticed the ejuices to be very sweet when I was there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

